# Any HO slot clubs in the Peoria IL area?



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

I currently am running races with a few friends, but it's not really organized at all. We race for the fun of it, on a couple of two lane tomy tracks with SG+ and BSRT G3's. The problem is that it seems to get more and more difficult to get the guys together. We've been racing every two or three weeks or so, but I would like to do it more often. Or at least race on a regularly scheduled basis, and it would be fun to have more competitors.

So how about it? Any clubs in area? Thanks!


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

> So how about it? Any clubs in area? Thanks!



Check out MHRA Racing.

http://z4.invisionfree.com/MHRA/index.php

They have some good racing in the Champaign, Mattoon area.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Thanks medic57, seems like all the racing groups are in either northern IL (Chicago area) or southern IL. Which would be a 2 to 3 hr drive, a bit too far for my liking. Thanks for the link though, I did register. Maybe I can get more info there. I wasn't even aware that there was a midwestern HO group.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Start your own club and look at the rules that other clubs are using make up some fliers and get with your local hobby shop it would probably mean more business for him. 
Good Luck


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=111


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

hey Dave, i totally know what you are talking about.we race in my basement on a four lane track not the best but not the worst ether. it is a lot of fun.but we baerly get enuff guys at one time to fill the lanes that alone spotters.i always hang around on saturdays just to see if someone will show so we can race.i have even hung up signs at local hobby shop in a atempt to spark intrest. gained a couple. none are as devoted as i am in having weekly or biweekly races or a club. and i cant find anything close to go to.closest thing i have found is guy with a shed in his back yard (lol) south of Hanibil MO. looks totally awsome. but it is around 175 miles one way,am going to try to make it down there atleast once it looks to cool not to.some on this sight might not know how lucky they are living someware there is others that share in there intrests or events that supports it. if you cant get somthing going where you live then i am fighting a lost cause where i am. good luck


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I feel your pain.I built a decent sized Tomy 4-lane layout a few winters back with the grand intention of having weekly or at least monthly racing through out the winter months.Has'nt happened-I too can barely fill all the lanes the few times i have had some buddies over.Sometimes i just want to tear it all down & sell the whole works-cars & all.The wife always talks me out of it.She knows how much i enjoy this hobby.
And by the way-I live in Illinois-not too awful far from Peoria.PM me if your interested!!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I average 15 racers at my monthly races at my house how far are you from Portage In. ?


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php

t-jet tom lives in creve couer il ( e peoria )


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

RiderZ said:


> I feel your pain.I built a decent sized Tomy 4-lane layout a few winters back with the grand intention of having weekly or at least monthly racing through out the winter months.Has'nt happened-I too can barely fill all the lanes the few times i have had some buddies over.Sometimes i just want to tear it all down & sell the whole works-cars & all.The wife always talks me out of it.She knows how much i enjoy this hobby.
> And by the way-I live in Illinois-not too awful far from Peoria.PM me if your interested!!!


Ryder dont tear it down, host a race i will come up!


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for info guys, I do appreciate it.

RiderZ....sent you a PM.

HO Slotrods.....I've seen the pictures of that track in Hannibal MO, looks freakin awesome.

Shocker36....The last hobby shop had here that had anything to do with the slot car hobby closed up several years ago. We do have at least one other hobby store here but they deal mostly with radio control airplanes etc.

Team DVS....just joined up on the link you posted. Will try to contact T Jet Tom.

Thanks again everybody


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*frankenstien speedway*

we race in bloomington on a 6 lane banked track but we have the same problem not never enough for a race we run tyco greenwire phaze 2 cars if you would like to come race check out my track in my photo gallery it looks alot better now i need to post some new pics since i got all the copper tape down ..thanks gary


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

I live on the east side of the river from Peoria and I have been running slot cars since 1958. All I race now are tjets exclusively! Mostly we run dirt track and nostalgia dirt car bodies.

Tjettom Baker (309) 922-4444.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

racin75...that's a killer lookin' track, sent you a PM.

Tjettom...thanks for posting, got your number and I'll be in touch. Probably give you a call this evening.


----------



## Rosytwo (Aug 31, 2009)

DaveG
I race with the MHRA guys, what a good bunch of racers! I live in Burlington Ia and we are getting a TKO track in feb over in rural Gladstone, I will try and post on here when he gets his track going!

Rosy


----------

